# DoJo / Weather Loach



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I was considering starting a patio pond and was wondering if a Dojo Loach will survive the winters here?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darb, cool idea man. if my dog didnt S**T on the deck maybe id giver a crack at that project.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

It should eb no problem...dojo loaches are extremely hardy


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> I was considering starting a patio pond and was wondering if a Dojo Loach will survive the winters here?


weather loach will survive in the pond over winter. I have 8 weather loach outside my pond for over 2 years.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, mine would be above ground, so slightly colder, but probably still safe.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> thanks, mine would be above ground, so slightly colder, but probably still safe.


oooo... then that i wouldnt count on.... my pond is 5 feet deep


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> weather loach will survive in the pond over winter. I have 8 weather loach outside my pond for over 2 years.


wow really?! How big are they now? I have 2 in my 50G and they are approx. 10" -12" long, so big! Post some photos of your pond and weather loaches?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> wow really?! How big are they now? I have 2 in my 50G and they are approx. 10" -12" long, so big! Post some photos of your pond and weather loaches?


if anyones has seen my pond its not possible lol, i turned off waterfall and UV so my pond is crazy green + good luck catching them loaches =)


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

From what I understand they are pretty low maintenance. Guess I'm going to find out, a friend is giving me 3-6" critters. Going away for a few months so shutting down his tanks. have to set something up for them. If worse comes to worse I'll just sneak them into the koi pond next door


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bok said:


> From what I understand they are pretty low maintenance. Guess I'm going to find out, a friend is giving me 3-6" critters. Going away for a few months so shutting down his tanks. have to set something up for them. If worse comes to worse I'll just sneak them into the koi pond next door


one thing to note, careful loaches arent eaten by the kois
weather loaches bodies are full of ammonia and high chance that anything that eats it will die from the high levels of ammonia


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I had no idea weather loaches could handle low temps lke our winter. Does anyone know of any other "tropical" type fish that can handle our winter?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I had no idea weather loaches could handle low temps lke our winter. Does anyone know of any other "tropical" type fish that can handle our winter?


the Dojo Loach is actually a cold water fish that is kept in tropical aquariums.

this is a start, our climate is still probably too cold for most though, if I had to bet on one, I would put my money on the white clouds:


> http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/fishqa/f/coldwaterfish.htm
> 
> Barbs - Several readily available species of Barbs are tolerant of temperatures into the mid sixties, or even lower. All are easy to care for, and are suitable for a community aquarium. They include: the Gold Barb (Barbus schuberti), the Green Barb (Barbus schuberti), the Rosy Barb (Barbus conchonius), and the Two Spot Barb (Barbus ticto).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

You know if they would also get along with corys? Nothing seems to bother those little monkies.


----------



## woodbridge (May 25, 2010)

If buiding your pond yourself insulate with rigid styrofoam inslation between liner and outer shell. In winters we don't have Olympics we get frost, so a pond deicer or aquarium heater would prevent your patio pond from freezing solid.


----------

